# Bailey Sweetie Bean



## jmarksgirl

Please say a prayer or think a kind thought about my baby Bailey Sweetie Bean who we called Beanie. Beanie was my sweet baby and faithful friend for 11 years and passed on June 19, 2012 at 13 years. He was an FIV kitty who also had the beginning of kidney disease and passed away from a stroke. Beanie loved his mommy and daddy, yogurt, the white horse from lord of the rings and graham crackers. Not a day goes by that I'm not thinking of you or missing you. I'm lost without you.


----------



## maggie23

all my love goes with beanie as well on his way to the rainbow bridge. may he frolic like a kitten while he waits for his mommy and daddy. what a beautiful, white kitty. :angel


----------



## LilRed

My thoughts are with you and Beanie. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jmarksgirl

thanks you for your kind words. I miss my baby so much! I knew this day would come at some point, but it seems like it was way too soon. I wanted him to be with me forever. The only thing that is keeping me going is my husband and the 2 new little girl kittens that we just adopted Lulu and Lexie.


----------



## Victoriax

so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful regal lil man Beanie was & a beautiful sweet nature to match xxxx

my heart & thought's go out to his mummy & Daddy & lot's of love to Beanie may you run free at the bridge sweet baby boy xxxxxx


----------



## jmarksgirl

thank you for your thoughts. I'm having such a hard time realizing that he is gone. He was so special and its awful that my family and friends are acting like I should just get over it. He was so wild when we first got him, but then the last few years he really calmed down and turned into the biggest sweetheart ever. He wanted to be on my lap all of the time and he would stand on his hind legs and lift his paws up to me for me to pick him up. I miss his little grumbling too, he didn't really meow until the last few years of his life and most made little grumbling sounds like Marge Simpson.


----------



## Nan

I'm sorry for your loss! He sounds like he was a wonderful kitty.


----------



## jmarksgirl

Kathy,
I'm really sorry about Razzle. Losing our babies is the worst. I cry everyday for my sweet Beanie. Of course I loved my other cats that I had before him tremendously, but Beanie and I had a really special bond, he was unlike any other cat that I ever had before and the idea that he is gone is heartbreaking. I guess we just need to remember that our love with them never dies and even though they can't be here with us physically they are here with us in spirit.


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your loss of Beanie. I dread the day when I have to say goodbye to my baby Orry. He is so special to me. I hope you find comfort in your memories of Beanie. I will say a little prayer for you and Beanie.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about Beanie. I hope it at least helps to be able to get some support here from people who understand that you never just "get over it." 

And my condolences for Razzle, too. 

Over time, hopefully you'll remember only the precious moments that you had together.


----------



## jmarksgirl

thank you so much for your support. Sunday was the 2 month mark and it is so awful, he was our first baby and only baby for my husband and I. We mostly work from home so it really hard. Except for one of 2 vacations we were with him 24/7 for 11 years. Beanie was my soul baby, he was just the most special , silly, crazy, sweet guy. We have 2 little girl black kittens now, I really wanted to pay it forward and help other kitties. They'll help us get through it and learn to love again. It still hard though, because now it makes it more real that he is gone.


----------

